# Prevent Jupiter from barking when people come to my study



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

The patient will be three years old on Halloween. He is a healthy, good-natured and playful intact male who loves to chase the ball, eat, and go on car rides. The behavior in question is as follows.

1. I will be in my room, either on the computer or in my loft bed
2. A family member (wife or daughter) will come into my room
3. Jupiter will break into extremely loud but not aggressive barking, not usually shutting up at all until they leave, or sometimes if I yell at him. Making him go to his bed and giving him a treat makes him be quiet as well

The desired behavior would be:

1. me in my room
2. them coming into the room
3. Jupiter not barking at all

The patient knows basic obedience and over thirty commands. His giant bat ears give him excellent hearing when it suits him. He is not particularly compliant, except when food is involved and then he turns into Rin-tin-tin.

I have attempted to train my family to bring a biscuit whenever they visit, first dragging it on the wall outside to associate the sound with their arrival. This has resulted him in running to his bed and waiting quietly when they do that. However, it seems much harder to train humans that dogs, and they will not reliably produce the desired behavior.

I'd appreciate a suggested solution to fix this problem behavior... in the _dog_.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

What happens if they come in, he barks, they ignore and they only leave when he stops barking … and then they come right back in. 
Does he bark again?


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

CeraDean said:


> What happens if they come in, he barks, they ignore and they only leave when he stops barking … and then they come right back in.
> Does he bark again?


I will have to run this experiment and get back. He can bark for quite a long time, though.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He is resource guarding you.
What I would do is drag his butt out of the room.
He barks, he loses what he wants: you.
You don’t need his guarding services, and he should be made to understand that.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jupiter barks at family


The problematic behaviors are as follows. Usually my wife (or daughter) comes into my office, which also serves as my bedroom (Jupiter and I sleep there, my daughter and wife sleep in a separate room), he barks at them. He especially seems triggered whenever they try to talk to me (!). I have...




www.germanshepherds.com




…what’d you try? what worked? what didn’t?


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Fodder said:


> Jupiter barks at family
> 
> 
> The problematic behaviors are as follows. Usually my wife (or daughter) comes into my office, which also serves as my bedroom (Jupiter and I sleep there, my daughter and wife sleep in a separate room), he barks at them. He especially seems triggered whenever they try to talk to me (!). I have...
> ...


I had forgotten about that post! It seems that nothing has changed at all.

The major thing that changed was the innovation of putting the dog biscuit box in my daughter's room, and asking my daughter and wife to scrape the biscuit along the wall when they come in. That works very well when they remember to do it, but they are not very consistent about it.

I have not really corrected him for it, as I don't have a method for correcting him. The only correction I know how to do is with the a leash, but in this case, he's hanging around in the room. When I'm in the loft bed, he is below me on the floor and I can't even see him.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I figured I should check in. Basically, things are about 90% better. I was able to get my wife and daughter to do the biscuit trick (scrape a biscuit along the wall before they come in the room, make him go to his bed, then reward him with the biscuit). He doesn't bark at all when they do this. 

Sometimes, they will forget the biscuit and he will bark. My wife is particularly unhappy when she gives him a biscuit downstairs, then comes up to my room, and he will then bark at her (not always). But I don't see any reason Jupiter would connect those two things, at least not on a per-instance basis.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You may have corrected one issue and created another; Jupiter will now bark when they enter your room until he gets the expected biscuit. 

I would have corrected the same as I do for the courier or mailman. "That's enough" command and enforce it.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Lexie is definitely my dog but she is absolutely delighted to see any members of our family. I get up really early and she is downstairs with me but she can hear when anyone upstairs is awake and is waiting by the door her tail wagging to give them kisses. I don’t normally let her upstairs until everyone is awake otherwise she’ll be bouncing on the beds.
I can’t imagine her barking or being hostile to anyone that actually lives here. My oldest daughter comes for Christmas and Lexie knows her as well. When I was away my husband’s sister was staying here for 2 weeks helping and Lexie was nice to her after a day or 2. Kids always have friends over and she doesn’t even bark at those that are here often.
I would be very strict with the dog that barks at the family members.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I consider myself a doting dog owner but with barking at family members, I would be quite disapproving. In the case of my own dog, a stern face/voice and “shush” or “no” will quickly stop the targeted behavior. ( he used to bark a lot at our neighbor).

Biscuits at his barking times may become kind of like a reward? Does he know you dislike when he barks at them? I think you need to get the idea across that you disapprove...
I know it doesn’t seem like a big deal because he is overall a good boy! But I think it is possible to be a fun loving owner but also with disCipline/expectations.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

One of our previous dogs would bark at family if they came into my TV room. The problem wasn't the dog it was me. My dog had picked up on my displeasure of being interrupted and was trying to intervene on my behave. 

I had to correct her behavior and change my own state of mind by welcoming the interruptions instead being annoyed by them. Took a few weeks but the barking stopped.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Lexie’s mom said:


> I don’t normally let her upstairs until everyone is awake otherwise she’ll be bouncing on the beds.


That is pretty much Ole main responsibility 

Option One
ME: Time to get up.
ME: (30 seconds later) TIME TO GET UP.
ME: (1 min later) Let's go, or you are going to be late.
Repeated until everyone is up and I am grumpy.

Option Two:
ME: Time to wake up.
ME: (15 seconds later) OK Ole, wake 'em up.

Important note: Only apply this technique with children and guests. Lady spouses don't seem to find the humor in it.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Personally, my dog barks when anyone approaches. I just taught a "that's enough" command, which I do enforce. But I can't imagine not wanting her to alert me that someone is there?

For me and all my dogs the "correction" given has always been verbal. But that's something I work on their entire lives. Having your dog under verbal control at all times is pretty important, I've never been a fan of grabbing a dog for anything...

But for Jupiter, maybe teach him an "enough" command or something similar?


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, Ole's "off switch" is thank you. When he alerts, greets someone at the door, or even wakes up the kids. I say thank you to let him know that he has done his job and I can take over from here.

I did the same thing if he barked when someone came in my office. As soon as I see him react by lifting his head or turning an ear. I say think you and tell him what a good job he has done. He knows, that I like it when he alerts to someone at the door. He also knows that I like it, even more, when he stands down when I tell him to.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I cannot begin to help. Shadow barks when anyone, including husband, walks near my bedroom. She has bitten, my husband and an intruder. She sleeps with me no matter where I sleep and she will bite if you get near me. Even if it's on the floor. 
I like it. I would never discourage it. I tell her good job! Lol I sleep really well though, as long as she's with me.
When I'm awake whatever room I inhabited is mine all mine. As soon as I say sus she quiets and waits.
Sabi did the same.
Bud would not have given the courtesy of a bark if I was sleeping.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm sure the biscuit does not serve to encourage barking, since the barking has decreased since that measure was implemented. One thing I really do struggle with is "correcting" Jupiter. It is partly because I am temperamentally opposed to hurting or yelling at my pets, but it is also partly because--I believe--Jupiter is a bit of a tough cookie. His parents were employed as guard dogs at an auto shop. He is about half working line. He suffers a vicious prong collar yank like I might suffer a rubber band snap. On the contrary, in our training classes, I saw multiple dogs shut down just because someone tugged on their leash or said "No" to them. I don't think Jupiter even knows what "No" means. 

It has not been easy to get across verbal corrections. I have managed to get across that I don't like him to take a long time marking, though, by preceding a prong yank with "come on!" So perhaps I just need to put the prong on in the house and set him up.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Can you post a video? Could be it's all about timing - catching him before he reacts. Try to keep an open mind as very experienced folks chime in.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> Can you post a video? Could be it's all about timing - catching him before he reacts. Try to keep an open mind as very experienced folks chime in.


I could try--would you clarify what the video should have in it?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Leash walking, reactive behavior, what he does when someone enters your office when you're working. Several videos if you can manage it. Whatever types of behaviors that have been ongoing. New eyes and different perspectives are a good thing. Even seeing the videos yourself gives insight.
Darn!I should have rewarded that. Or Darn!I never noticed that his ears fold back right before he does --------.Next time I'll catch it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Most problems with German Shepherds are because people are afraid to correct them.
Then, the dog does what he darned well pleases.
These are tough dogs, bred by tough people, for tough people.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> Leash walking, reactive behavior, what he does when someone enters your office when you're working. Several videos if you can manage it. Whatever types of behaviors that have been ongoing. New eyes and different perspectives are a good thing. Even seeing the videos yourself gives insight.
> Darn!I should have rewarded that. Or Darn!I never noticed that his ears fold back right before he does --------.Next time I'll catch it.


Hm, let me think about how I could capture these different behaviors. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## markdog (Dec 8, 2021)

CactusWren said:


> I'm sure the biscuit does not serve to encourage barking, since the barking has decreased since that measure was implemented. One thing I really do struggle with is "correcting" Jupiter. It is partly because I am temperamentally opposed to hurting or yelling at my pets, but it is also partly because--I believe--Jupiter is a bit of a tough cookie. His parents were employed as guard dogs at an auto shop. He is about half working line. He suffers a vicious prong collar yank like I might suffer a rubber band snap. On the contrary, in our training classes, I saw multiple dogs shut down just because someone tugged on their leash or said "No" to them. I don't think Jupiter even knows what "No" means.
> 
> It has not been easy to get across verbal corrections. I have managed to get across that I don't like him to take a long time marking, though, by preceding a prong yank with "come on!" So perhaps I just need to put the prong on in the house and set him up.


Hi Cactus, I just wanted to add my opinion in the hopes that it helps you or others. When it comes to markers such as "yes" or "no" you want to be consistent in applying those terms so that the dog easily understands it. When you say "yes" or use a clicker it is to mark the precise time a correct behavior is performed and is a bridge to a reward. Conversely, when you say "NO" it is to mark an undesirable behavior and is a bridge to an aversive.

The way I personally handle alert barking is to initially praise the barking by saying "good boy" and maybe even a pet (because I personally like that behavior). Then I will defuse the behavior, after I determine everything is okay, by telling the dog "everything is ok" or "enough" if he carries on. He knows what "enough" is and I will correct the dog if he doesn't comply. Initially, you may want the dog on a short leash or tab with a prong collar. When you tell the dog "enough" and he carries on, tell him "NO" to mark the undesirable behavior, and pick up the leash and correct the dog to a level where it gets his attention. Then you tell him "enough" again and immediately praise and pet the dog for complying with your wishes. If you are consistent with this, the dog will start learning what it is that you want. After a period of understanding you may only need to correct the dog verbally by altering tone of voice when saying "enough".

The above is just my opinion and works for me. For those that like visuals, the following thread has a really simple and good video on markers and "NO" - highly recommend watching:









How to really COMMUNICATE with your dog


IMO, a really great video where the Haz man clears up and simplifies some misunderstandings. @9:49 talks about "NO !!!" versus "Ah Ah"




www.germanshepherds.com





edit: I should add to the above that I also put barking on a cue word such as "guard". Depending on your dog, it won't take long for your dog to get aggressive from just using the cue word. And when combined with "enough", you can turn your dog on and off.


----------

